# Captain George Pearce



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Wonder if there is anyone around who heard of, or knew Captain George Pearce ?. In the 1950's he was Master of the "Monkton Combe" and his brother Fred was Mate on board. I believe that he came from Porthcawl, South Wales at that time, but many years ago I heard that he had moved to Mevigassey, Cornwall and was either in the hotel business or fishing. In the 1960's I met up with Fred who was then Mate on the "Bowqueen".
Any info would be appreciated.
Cheers....Glan(K)


----------



## jpearce (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Glan,found this website by chance not sure if you have had any replies to your message dated 28 feb 2010. Captain George Pearce was my uncle unfortunately he passed away some years ago also Fred Pearce. My father was the late Thomas Pearce otherwise known as 'Tom', hope this is helpful to you dont hesitate to contact me if you require any more info - Jen Pearce.


----------



## Karina (Mar 18, 2009)

*Cardiff*

Hello

I found this website by chance. I think it was you who asked if anyone sailed from Cardiff 1948-1951 but I lost your post(Pint). My late father James Woodward did so on the Bradford City. I wish I could give you more details. Would you have known him?


----------



## tombluck13 (Jan 28, 2013)

hello, i could help my grand grand grandfather is les pearce who is currently 90 and who is related to fred pearce who was his brother. My bampi is currently harbour master of porthcawl


----------

